# Wind Pressure for Facia and Soffit



## hansel (Nov 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me how I can calculate wind pressure on facia and soffit for an open structure?

I have an open structure with roof and facia and soffit. the roof angle to the horizontal is 15 degree.

I think ASCE7 6.5.13 applies to the roof. What about the facia and soffit?


----------



## McEngr (Nov 24, 2009)

hansel said:


> Can someone tell me how I can calculate wind pressure on facia and soffit for an open structure?I have an open structure with roof and facia and soffit. the roof angle to the horizontal is 15 degree.
> 
> I think ASCE7 6.5.13 applies to the roof. What about the facia and soffit?


For the main wind force resisting system, use the typical pressures from ASCE fig 6-10 without using the +/-GCPi. For components and cladding (probably you're real question), I would follow the design method as set forth in chapter 6 of ASCE. It says specifically in there what to use.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 24, 2009)

McEngr said:


> hansel said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how I can calculate wind pressure on facia and soffit for an open structure?I have an open structure with roof and facia and soffit. the roof angle to the horizontal is 15 degree.
> ...


You can also use the c&amp;c table for walls and design it without regard for the internal pressure. Done.


----------



## hansel (Nov 24, 2009)

McEngr said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > hansel said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------

